# JTable sortieren durch click im Header



## Guest (15. Mrz 2005)

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem guten JTable.  Meine JTable ist durch klick im Header sortierbar (durch den JTableSorter aus dem JTable- Tut. hier im Forum).  Durch die Auswahl eines Kunden wird in der JTable dessen Kontoauszug angezeigt.  Beim ersten ausgewählten Kunden geht alles gut, auch beim sortiern. WEnn ich aber nun einen anderen Kunden auswähle, wird der Kontoauszug richtig dargestellt, doch wenn ich die JTable sortieren möchte, werden die Daten aus der ersten JTable dazugenommen. Hier Codeauschnitte:

Der MouseListener


```
public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent me){
	  	if (me.getClickCount() == 1){	  		
	  		spenderId=(String)kurzId.getValueAt(kurzId.getSelectedRow(), 0).toString(); 
	  		SukeLogical allDataFromSpender = new SukeLogical(db_user,db_pw);
	  		setDatafield(allDataFromSpender.getAllSpenderData(Integer.parseInt(spenderId)));
	  		setKontofield(allDataFromSpender.getBookDat(spenderId));	  		
	  	}
```

Das TableModel


```
String[] tblHead = {"ID","Name","Vorname"};
	  model = new DefaultTableModel (data, tblHead){
	  	public boolean isCellEditable(int cell, int row){
	  		return false;
	  	}
	  		public Class getColumnClass(int c){	
	  			if(c==0)
	  				return Integer.class;
	  			else 
	  				return String.class;
	  			}
	  };
```

Und der JTableSorter


```
public class TableSorter extends AbstractTableModel {
    protected TableModel tableModel;

    public static final int DESCENDING = -1;
    public static final int NOT_SORTED = 0;
    public static final int ASCENDING = 1;

    private static Directive EMPTY_DIRECTIVE = new Directive(-1, NOT_SORTED);

    public static final Comparator COMPARABLE_COMAPRATOR = new Comparator() {
        public int compare(Object o1, Object o2) {
            return ((Comparable) o1).compareTo(o2);
        }
    };
    public static final Comparator LEXICAL_COMPARATOR = new Comparator() {
        public int compare(Object o1, Object o2) {
            return o1.toString().compareTo(o2.toString());
        }
    };

    private Row[] viewToModel;
    private int[] modelToView;

    private JTableHeader tableHeader;
    private MouseListener mouseListener;
    private TableModelListener tableModelListener;
    private Map columnComparators = new HashMap();
    private List sortingColumns = new ArrayList();

    public TableSorter() {
        this.mouseListener = new MouseHandler();
        this.tableModelListener = new TableModelHandler();
    }

    public TableSorter(TableModel tableModel) {
        this();
        setTableModel(tableModel);
    }

    public TableSorter(TableModel tableModel, JTableHeader tableHeader) {
        this();
        setTableHeader(tableHeader);
        setTableModel(tableModel);
    }

    private void clearSortingState() {
        viewToModel = null;
        modelToView = null;
    }

    public TableModel getTableModel() {
        return tableModel;
    }

    public void setTableModel(TableModel tableModel) {
        if (this.tableModel != null) {
            this.tableModel.removeTableModelListener(tableModelListener);
        }

        this.tableModel = tableModel;
        if (this.tableModel != null) {
            this.tableModel.addTableModelListener(tableModelListener);
        }

        clearSortingState();
        fireTableStructureChanged();
    }

    public JTableHeader getTableHeader() {
        return tableHeader;
    }

    public void setTableHeader(JTableHeader tableHeader) {
        if (this.tableHeader != null) {
            this.tableHeader.removeMouseListener(mouseListener);
            TableCellRenderer defaultRenderer = this.tableHeader.getDefaultRenderer();
            if (defaultRenderer instanceof SortableHeaderRenderer) {
                this.tableHeader.setDefaultRenderer(((SortableHeaderRenderer) defaultRenderer).tableCellRenderer);
            }
        }
        this.tableHeader = tableHeader;
        if (this.tableHeader != null) {
            this.tableHeader.addMouseListener(mouseListener);
            this.tableHeader.setDefaultRenderer(
                    new SortableHeaderRenderer(this.tableHeader.getDefaultRenderer()));
        }
    }

    public boolean isSorting() {
        return sortingColumns.size() != 0;
    }

    private Directive getDirective(int column) {
        for (int i = 0; i < sortingColumns.size(); i++) {
            Directive directive = (Directive)sortingColumns.get(i);
            if (directive.column == column) {
                return directive;
            }
        }
        return EMPTY_DIRECTIVE;
    }

    public int getSortingStatus(int column) {
        return getDirective(column).direction;
    }

    private void sortingStatusChanged() {
        clearSortingState();
        fireTableDataChanged();
        if (tableHeader != null) {
            tableHeader.repaint();
        }
    }

    public void setSortingStatus(int column, int status) {
        Directive directive = getDirective(column);
        if (directive != EMPTY_DIRECTIVE) {
            sortingColumns.remove(directive);
        }
        if (status != NOT_SORTED) {
            sortingColumns.add(new Directive(column, status));
        }
        sortingStatusChanged();
    }

    protected Icon getHeaderRendererIcon(int column, int size) {
        Directive directive = getDirective(column);
        if (directive == EMPTY_DIRECTIVE) {
            return null;
        }
        return new Arrow(directive.direction == DESCENDING, size, sortingColumns.indexOf(directive));
    }

    private void cancelSorting() {
        sortingColumns.clear();
        sortingStatusChanged();
    }

    public void setColumnComparator(Class type, Comparator comparator) {
        if (comparator == null) {
            columnComparators.remove(type);
        } else {
            columnComparators.put(type, comparator);
        }
    }

    protected Comparator getComparator(int column) {
        Class columnType = tableModel.getColumnClass(column);
        Comparator comparator = (Comparator) columnComparators.get(columnType);
        if (comparator != null) {
            return comparator;
        }
        if (Comparable.class.isAssignableFrom(columnType)) {
            return COMPARABLE_COMAPRATOR;
        }
        return LEXICAL_COMPARATOR;
    }

    private Row[] getViewToModel() {
        if (viewToModel == null) {
            int tableModelRowCount = tableModel.getRowCount();
            viewToModel = new Row[tableModelRowCount];
            for (int row = 0; row < tableModelRowCount; row++) {
                viewToModel[row] = new Row(row);
            }

            if (isSorting()) {
                Arrays.sort(viewToModel);
            }
        }
        return viewToModel;
    }

    public int modelIndex(int viewIndex) {
        return getViewToModel()[viewIndex].modelIndex;
    }

    private int[] getModelToView() {
        if (modelToView == null) {
            int n = getViewToModel().length;
            modelToView = new int[n];
            for (int i = 0; i < n; i++) {
                modelToView[modelIndex(i)] = i;
            }
        }
        return modelToView;
    }

    // TableModel interface methods 

    public int getRowCount() {
        return (tableModel == null) ? 0 : tableModel.getRowCount();
    }

    public int getColumnCount() {
        return (tableModel == null) ? 0 : tableModel.getColumnCount();
    }

    public String getColumnName(int column) {
        return tableModel.getColumnName(column);
    }

    public Class getColumnClass(int column) {
        return tableModel.getColumnClass(column);
    }

    public boolean isCellEditable(int row, int column) {
        return tableModel.isCellEditable(modelIndex(row), column);
    }

    public Object getValueAt(int row, int column) {
        return tableModel.getValueAt(modelIndex(row), column);
    }

    public void setValueAt(Object aValue, int row, int column) {
        tableModel.setValueAt(aValue, modelIndex(row), column);
    }

    // Helper classes
    
    private class Row implements Comparable {
        private int modelIndex;

        public Row(int index) {
            this.modelIndex = index;
        }

        public int compareTo(Object o) {
            int row1 = modelIndex;
            int row2 = ((Row) o).modelIndex;

            for (Iterator it = sortingColumns.iterator(); it.hasNext();) {
                Directive directive = (Directive) it.next();
                int column = directive.column;
                Object o1 = tableModel.getValueAt(row1, column);
                Object o2 = tableModel.getValueAt(row2, column);

                int comparison = 0;
                // Define null less than everything, except null.
                if (o1 == null && o2 == null) {
                    comparison = 0;
                } else if (o1 == null) {
                    comparison = -1;
                } else if (o2 == null) {
                    comparison = 1;
                } else {
                    comparison = getComparator(column).compare(o1, o2);
                }
                if (comparison != 0) {
                    return directive.direction == DESCENDING ? -comparison : comparison;
                }
            }
            return 0;
        }
    }

    private class TableModelHandler implements TableModelListener {
        public void tableChanged(TableModelEvent e) {
            // If we're not sorting by anything, just pass the event along.             
            if (!isSorting()) {
                clearSortingState();
                fireTableChanged(e);
                return;
            }
                
            // If the table structure has changed, cancel the sorting; the             
            // sorting columns may have been either moved or deleted from             
            // the model. 
            if (e.getFirstRow() == TableModelEvent.HEADER_ROW) {
                cancelSorting();
                fireTableChanged(e);
                return;
            }

            // We can map a cell event through to the view without widening             
            // when the following conditions apply: 
            // 
            // a) all the changes are on one row (e.getFirstRow() == e.getLastRow()) and, 
            // b) all the changes are in one column (column != TableModelEvent.ALL_COLUMNS) and,
            // c) we are not sorting on that column (getSortingStatus(column) == NOT_SORTED) and, 
            // d) a reverse lookup will not trigger a sort (modelToView != null)
            //
            // Note: INSERT and DELETE events fail this test as they have column == ALL_COLUMNS.
            // 
            // The last check, for (modelToView != null) is to see if modelToView 
            // is already allocated. If we don't do this check; sorting can become 
            // a performance bottleneck for applications where cells  
            // change rapidly in different parts of the table. If cells 
            // change alternately in the sorting column and then outside of             
            // it this class can end up re-sorting on alternate cell updates - 
            // which can be a performance problem for large tables. The last 
            // clause avoids this problem. 
            int column = e.getColumn();
            if (e.getFirstRow() == e.getLastRow()
                    && column != TableModelEvent.ALL_COLUMNS
                    && getSortingStatus(column) == NOT_SORTED
                    && modelToView != null) {
                int viewIndex = getModelToView()[e.getFirstRow()];
                fireTableChanged(new TableModelEvent(TableSorter.this, 
                                                     viewIndex, viewIndex, 
                                                     column, e.getType()));
                return;
            }

            // Something has happened to the data that may have invalidated the row order. 
            clearSortingState();
            fireTableDataChanged();
            return;
        }
    }

    private class MouseHandler extends MouseAdapter {
        public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {
            JTableHeader h = (JTableHeader) e.getSource();
            TableColumnModel columnModel = h.getColumnModel();
            int viewColumn = columnModel.getColumnIndexAtX(e.getX());
            int column = columnModel.getColumn(viewColumn).getModelIndex();
            if (column != -1) {
                int status = getSortingStatus(column);
                if (!e.isControlDown()) {
                    cancelSorting();
                }
                // Cycle the sorting states through {NOT_SORTED, ASCENDING, DESCENDING} or 
                // {NOT_SORTED, DESCENDING, ASCENDING} depending on whether shift is pressed. 
                status = status + (e.isShiftDown() ? -1 : 1);
                status = (status + 4) % 3 - 1; // signed mod, returning {-1, 0, 1}
                setSortingStatus(column, status);
            }
        }
    }

    private static class Arrow implements Icon {
        private boolean descending;
        private int size;
        private int priority;

        public Arrow(boolean descending, int size, int priority) {
            this.descending = descending;
            this.size = size;
            this.priority = priority;
        }

        public void paintIcon(Component c, Graphics g, int x, int y) {
            Color color = c == null ? Color.GRAY : c.getBackground();             
            // In a compound sort, make each succesive triangle 20% 
            // smaller than the previous one. 
            int dx = (int)(size/2*Math.pow(0.8, priority));
            int dy = descending ? dx : -dx;
            // Align icon (roughly) with font baseline. 
            y = y + 5*size/6 + (descending ? -dy : 0);
            int shift = descending ? 1 : -1;
            g.translate(x, y);

            // Right diagonal. 
            g.setColor(color.darker());
            g.drawLine(dx / 2, dy, 0, 0);
            g.drawLine(dx / 2, dy + shift, 0, shift);
            
            // Left diagonal. 
            g.setColor(color.brighter());
            g.drawLine(dx / 2, dy, dx, 0);
            g.drawLine(dx / 2, dy + shift, dx, shift);
            
            // Horizontal line. 
            if (descending) {
                g.setColor(color.darker().darker());
            } else {
                g.setColor(color.brighter().brighter());
            }
            g.drawLine(dx, 0, 0, 0);

            g.setColor(color);
            g.translate(-x, -y);
        }

        public int getIconWidth() {
            return size;
        }

        public int getIconHeight() {
            return size;
        }
    }

    private class SortableHeaderRenderer implements TableCellRenderer {
        private TableCellRenderer tableCellRenderer;

        public SortableHeaderRenderer(TableCellRenderer tableCellRenderer) {
            this.tableCellRenderer = tableCellRenderer;
        }

        public Component getTableCellRendererComponent(JTable table, 
                                                       Object value,
                                                       boolean isSelected, 
                                                       boolean hasFocus,
                                                       int row, 
                                                       int column) {
            Component c = tableCellRenderer.getTableCellRendererComponent(table, 
                    value, isSelected, hasFocus, row, column);
            if (c instanceof JLabel) {
                JLabel l = (JLabel) c;
                l.setHorizontalTextPosition(JLabel.LEFT);
                int modelColumn = table.convertColumnIndexToModel(column);
                l.setIcon(getHeaderRendererIcon(modelColumn, l.getFont().getSize()));
            }
            return c;
        }
    }

    private static class Directive {
        private int column;
        private int direction;

        public Directive(int column, int direction) {
            this.column = column;
            this.direction = direction;
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## Beni (15. Mrz 2005)

Hab deine Beschreibung dreimal gelesen, und verstehe immer nochnicht, was das Problem ist  ???:L 

Kannst du das für Langsamdenker wiederholen? Oder eine lauffähige Demo (ja, ich bin faul ) draus machen?


----------



## TRunKX (16. Mrz 2005)

..Also du hast möglichkeit a) schreib dir nen Sort und nutze ihn ... mach dir ne Klasse wie sortierbaresJTable (im Notfall kann ich dir die auch zumailen die ist supereinfach ; ))

Ja und ansonsten nimm 1.5 und nimm die vorgefertigte  version!


Dann funzt des immer!


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Mrz 2005)

Oh Neuland! 
Die JTable-Version in Java 1.5 hat die Möglichkeit durch Klick auf den Header nach einer Spalte zu sortieren?


----------



## Roar (16. Mrz 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die JTable-Version in Java 1.5 hat die Möglichkeit durch Klick auf den Header nach einer Spalte zu sortieren?



nö :?


----------



## Sky (16. Mrz 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oh Neuland!
> Die JTable-Version in Java 1.5 hat die Möglichkeit durch Klick auf den Header nach einer Spalte zu sortieren?



Es gibt eine Beispiel-Implementierung unterhalb des Ordners *demo*.

BTW: Die gab's auch schon vor Java 5


----------



## Randall (17. Mrz 2005)

Jo, Beni .. ist ein bisschen verwirrendlich geschrieben  ...

Hab eine JTable mit  Kunden. Wenn ich auf den Kunden klicke, dann erscheint der Kontoauszug des Kunden mit seinen Umsätzen/Buchungen in einer anderen JTable. So weit so gut... das funzt....

Ich hab nun für die JTable ein Sorter, und zwar hab ich den aus dem Tutorial hier im Forum benutzt. Das funktioniert soweit auch 100 %. Allerdings nur für den ersten ausgewählten Kunden. 

Wenn ich also, ohne die Kundentabelle neu aufzubauen, einen anderen Kunden anwähle, dann erscheinen dessen Umsätze/Buchungen korrekt in der entsprechenden JTable. Auch Korrekt bis hierhin. 

JETZT ABER: klicke ich auf den TabellenHeader um z.B. nach Betrag zu sortieren, dann werden plötzlich zusätzlich zu den Buchungen dieses Kunden noch die Buchungen des vorherigen Kunden angezeigt ....
 :bahnhof: 

Irgendwas muss ich bei diesem Sorter zurücksetzen, wenn ich den neuen Kunden anwähle.. bin nur noch nicht draufgekommen, was genau. 



Soweit wären also auch die anderen Post beantwortet: Den Sorter hab ich schon.

zu Java 1.5.... das müsst ich erst mal testen, ob sonst noch alles korrekt läuft.....


----------



## Beni (17. Mrz 2005)

Ach so.

Hm, verschickst du irgendwann mal ein TableModelEvent, welche nicht zur Aktion passt? (oder vergisst du irgendwann mal eines zu verschicken?).

Wenns nicht zuviel Umstände macht, der Code dazu wär sehr hilfreich. (ich rate da oben nur ins Blaue, es kann auch ein Bug in der Tabelle sein)


----------



## Randall (4. Apr 2005)

Habs unterdessen rausgefunden. War an einem ganz anderen ort zu suchen. Ich hab das Panel nicht geleert, bzw. neu gezeichnet gehabt. Da war dann noch die alte Tabelle unsichtbar vorhanden....Erledigt.


----------



## Beni (4. Apr 2005)

Dann mach ein Haecklein. Unten links ist der Knopf dazu


----------

